# "Glossed" over...



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

So... what product(s) get glossed over and aren't given enough credit these days?

Great product; but a bit boring, or not en vogue, and you think is due a comeback - or in fact never got a fair showing. :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

BH autowash by miles better than most shampoos i have tried had my bottle since 2008 used fairly regularly still 1/2 bottle.
Really puts the popular shampoos which have left me disappointed and £9 ish hard to go wrong 60 washes a bottle.


Epsuma Activo

Epsuma RD50.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Mer stuff isn't trendy, so doesn't get mentioned. I've been more than happy with the bits I've used of their range.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The rest of the Victoria wax line up other than concours, all very very good products. Prima epic doesn't get mentioned much, if at all, and is every bit as good as amigo at what it does. Finish kare top kote is still up there also


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

autobrite cherry glaze, for an all in one its brilliant (use it on family cars that are getting it free lol)


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

All the Duragloss range.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> autobrite cherry glaze, for an all in one its brilliant (use it on family cars that are getting it free lol)


good one i forget how good it is!


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

mentioned before and il mention it again 

demon shine. So cheap to buy! many uses.

Drying aid
Water repelant for your window
Very quick and easy shine if your in a rush.
Dirt cheap!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

For the price, Serious Performance is crazy to ignore

Dr Wack products are simply no longer discussed

Optimum Car Wax seemed to peak a few years ago

One Grand including the old war horse, Blitz wax

Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid. Not tried it but seems to be an alternative to IPA and CarPro Eraser. Cannot think of many occasions when someone says try IPA or Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid

3M Imperial Hand Glaze and wax used to be extremely popular many years ago


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Lusso products......


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Megs 16, one of the best value for money waxes you can buy, was all the rage not long ago, never gets a mention now. Hands up if you have a half used tin in your garage gathering dust!!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

woodym3 said:


> Megs 16, one of the best value for money waxes you can buy, was all the rage not long ago, never gets a mention now. Hands up if you have a half used tin in your garage gathering dust!!


i do not :lol: what i have spawned this year is fecking sealants honestly. devils breath i used to think these fake boys now i am one chums.:wall:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

amiller said:


> All the Duragloss range.


Agree with this


----------



## Jagnet (Dec 25, 2011)

I like the OP's choice of title - very good :thumb:

So much of the Bilt Hamber range - auto-wash and cleanser-fluid as already mentioned.

What of cleanser-polish, micro-fine, auto-wheel, korrosol? Rarely see them mentioned. The last two being relatively new it's perhaps understandable for them, but the former two: seriously overlooked.

Autobalm and finis-wax still get occasional mentions, but not as much as their qualities should warrant, and by dint of this auto-QD. As is so often the case, new products come out and older ones get forgotten - doesn't stop them working just as well as they always did.

Auto-foam never really seemed to take off on DW, its abilities ignored in favour of foamier foams.

It's like a secret treasure trove of quality products for those in the know 

Detailing fashion is a fickle mistress.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jagnet said:


> I like the OP's choice of title - very good :thumb:
> 
> So much of the Bilt Hamber range - auto-wash and cleanser-fluid as already mentioned.
> 
> ...


no what it is a money making ***** for some some just like giving consumers decent products 

autofoam is the best cleaner it is just not well very thick like some like on here, and plus the amount in the bottle sometimes does not make it good value i used to always put more in for allowance with autofoam than others but it is the BEST cleaning foam IMO.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

serious performance and finish kare..


----------



## Jagnet (Dec 25, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> autofoam is the best cleaner it is just not well very thick like some like on here, and plus the amount in the bottle sometimes does not make it good value i used to always put more in for allowance with autofoam than others but it is the BEST cleaning foam IMO.


 Agreed. But as with everything from washing up liquid, to car shampoos, to snow foam consumer opinion has it that more bubbles = better cleaning. I admire BH for standing by their guns.

Whilst 4% PIR is often mentioned for auto foam, elsewhere Bilt Hamber do state that the ratio can be varied from 1 to 5% iirc. 2% seems to work well for me most of the time, going up to 4% for dirtier cars. That makes quite a saving.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i might get some more although i have lots to eat away at


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

AutoGlym Auto Gloss Rinse....


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

+1 for AG auto gloss rinse. Been using it for over 10 years.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I love it keeps my A6 looking spanking after its weekly wash.

Keeps the beading mental too 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Gloss it products hardly get a mention yet are very very good. Not cheap but very easy to use and give outstanding results.


----------



## Craikeybaby (Sep 15, 2011)

Clearkote Quickshine, I used to use it for glass, interior, claying and of course as a quick detailer. I've replaced it with FK#425 which doesn't seem to get mentioned much either...


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> BH autowash by miles better than most shampoos i have tried had my bottle since 2008 used fairly regularly still 1/2 bottle.
> Really puts the popular shampoos which have left me disappointed and £9 ish hard to go wrong 60 washes a bottle.


I'll second that :thumb:

My little bottle of Autowash seems to be never ending. 
I'm sure the Bilt Hamber have developed a secret way of refilling my bottle when I'm not looking :lol:.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

I still have a soft spot for Clearkote and Einszett products.


----------



## Twister (Jun 17, 2012)

P21s concours wax and wheel cleaner gel. Always delivers great results!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Meguiars claybar, very soft on the paint.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I think a lot of AutoGylm products get unmentioned because they are "mainstream" :S


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Megs Hyperwash. Don't hear many talking about it these days, but it is great!


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

AG vinyl/rubber care. Pound for pound probably the best you can buy.


----------



## *TQ* (Jun 1, 2012)

+1 for Demon Shine I love the stuff!

I stick it in my rinse water and have some diluted in a spray bottle to use as a QD.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Am going to say turtle wax black box!!! i know i know but it does provide a fantastic result and an excellent package for the black car at under £16, although messy to work with!.


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> I think a lot of AutoGylm products get unmentioned because they are "mainstream" :S


Constantly see it get slagged here, especially by Newbies, on the basis that it is sold at Halfords. Can't be trendy unless it can only be bought from a specialist shop, and their Father used it. So AG is instantly damned. Plus there seem to be people who think that it is "cool" (is that still the in word?) to say how they are moving on from AG to more professional products.

G3 seem to be on the same trip with the Farecla black pack brands. Sold at Halfords so must be naff. There is not the slightest care to note that like AG their products are what tens of thousands of professional shops use.

Mer. PugIain is on the spot with that too. Also owned by G3 Farecla, great stuff in the appropriate place. Rant over Rib


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

3D Pink car soap. Works brilliantly in the bucket.


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Navi-wax, best wax i have ever used, but hasnt yet taken off, if ever shame


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

I've used 'Adams' products a few years ago, and as far as I remember they were good products :thumb:
Never hear them mentioned now.....mind you...they never got much of a mention back then .


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Bump...


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

-PJB- said:


> Bump...


never used it, who makes it


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> never used it, who makes it


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

trv8 said:


> I'll second that :thumb:
> 
> My little bottle of Autowash seems to be never ending.
> I'm sure the Bilt Hamber have developed a secret way of refilling my bottle when I'm not looking :lol:.


Everytime i use my little 5ml measuring spoon I'm tempted to put another in as it just doesn't seem right.

This is probably the reason people have trouble with it. They use far too much.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

3M Glass Cleaner
3M Tyre Restorer

Autoglym Fast Glass and Glass Polish

Prima Hydro, Prima Epic.

Valet Pro Range.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Black wow


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Autosmart Finish great product for dressing arches engines
Victoria waxes collector (one of my favs)/concours/mayhem/chaos


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I see Victoria waxes mentioned daily .s


----------

